# Mitch's.. D.I.Y project thread



## Mitch_89 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thought i may as well show a project i am working on at the moment im building my first live terrarium or (pauldarium).

Pic 1.... the tank


Pic 2... Egg cate and fly screen base, just sitting in there.


Pic 3... silicon on pvc piping to raise the floor, frosted perspecs to hold the hydroponics away from the pond.


Pic 4... My homemade Reptile fogger hooked up to a humidity gauge so switches on and off when needed.




Just waiting for the shops to open to get the substrate and other bits i need to do the next few steps...


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice to see something different, well done so far ! 
Keep posting pics we have lots of members who keep frogs that might find this useful.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 27, 2012)

info on the fogger would be great  haha Id like to make something like that for my GTP enclosure 

Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## steampunk (Dec 27, 2012)

Where did you get the egg crate from? I couldn't find any when I did my false bottom.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 27, 2012)

niiice i was thinking of doing something like that . its gonna look sooo cool cooly cool
thanks for sharing be sure to post some pics while you progress


----------



## Mitch_89 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks guys .. steampunk-- i got the egg crate from an aquarium store over here just ask around if they have any off cut ....( very pricey tho)

Skitzmixer-- i Made the fogger myself... i am in the middle of building a better one .. (the reason for doing the exterior fogger just for safty as they heat up and electric shock isnt uncommon....) i will post a how to in this section along with this tank so people can see how i did it.

- - - Updated - - -

I also have an update for anyone following .... lucky a pet shop that sells hydroponics had the clay balls and was open today.... just gotta let the pond sealer dry and check if the tank holds water then will update more.




- - - Updated - - -

Hey Guys i have let the pond sealer dry and  it holds water.



Next up was filling in the bottom with the expanded clay medium




Just a photo of some of the plants i have chosen sitting on the false bottom no substrate yet...



Tall plant is a "life on the rocks" rock fig from memory
Other large plant " form of bromiliad"
The ground cover i have chosen is Angel tears due to viberant green leafy base and hot pink flowers spreading throughout.



more updates soon..


----------



## Teneille (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good  .. can tel its guna be awsome lol


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW Its going to look incredible. I would love something like this, but I am just not that talented! Good work, can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## PieBald (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just to confirm...all that water is simply for the plants?

The plants will be planted on top of the egg crate & their roots will grow down & soak up the water..?


----------



## Mitch_89 (Dec 29, 2012)

correct then there is a little bit of the tank that is going to be out of the egg crate with water so frogs etc can hang around in it im calling it "the pond" section of the tank

- - - Updated - - -


Mixed up 20ltrs of coco growth medium




Started expanda foaming bits of driftwood into the background and around the waters edge to hold most of the dirt in so it doesnt get in the filter.





just gotta paint the expanda foam then ill plant the ground cover


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm seriously keen to see the end result...got some frogs of my own & I'm constantly thinking of new concepts for vivs.

What strength lighting are you gonna use, especially for the plants?
A 2.0 or maybe a 5.0?


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 1, 2013)

i have an old 10.0 in there at the moment but i think its killing the brumilliad so gotta change that up lol it is all but finished now just looking to buy some frogs duno anyone that sells them tho
will post pic soon...


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*all done guys*


----------



## woody101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks awesome mate


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Egg crate = $60
clay bioballs=$35
fern = $7.95
moss = Dug up from carport
Brumiliad =$18
Water filter/pump = $16
coco husk substrate =$20
drift wood =$65 i got ripped...<---RIPPED!!
filter piping =$12
expanding foam=$11
plumbers straight pipe=$2
bio supplies terrarium=$280

Total cost of build = $526.95
Pauldarium for my new angle heads that is basically there natural habitat... Priceless


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 10, 2013)

my lizards fell thru so this is up for sale if anyone wants $650 with every thing above and a digital thermometer and the homemade fogger and ill start another project with the money.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

Start a thread in the for sale section please Mitch. then link to it from here 


that a bummer though, i would have like to see it inhabited. 


Never mind, i have just seen you did post in for sale.... well done young man  

Heres the link for full details 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...359/pauldarium-just-finished-building-198454/


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks oh and price is negotiable... i dont know how to link threads like that ill have to try work it out


----------

